# هكذا يرمون الشباك لأسلمة الفتيات



## sony_33 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأساليب التى أتخذتها ما زالت تتخذها هذه العصابات حتى الآن وتتلخص فى :-


** ** دفع مسلمين أو مسلمات فى طريق الفريسة لأستدراج الضحية 

** ** تمثيل دور الحب حول الفريسة القبطية 

** ** أستخدام أساليب حقيرة بأعطائهم حبوب تؤثر على قدرتهم الفكرية وتشل تفكير الفريسة أو الضحية 

** ** تفقد الفريسة البنت القبطية شرفها نتيجة تمثيل دور الحب أو أغتصابهن بطريقة غادره وهنا تفقد البنت أعز ما لديها عن طريق تخديرهن وتصويرهن عاريات فى اوضاع مخلة بالاداب فتنصاع لأوامرهم بأعتناق الأسلام وتعتقد الفتاة القبطية أنه بأعتناق الإسلام يكون هو نهاية المشكلة التى وضعتها العصابات فيها 

** ** ولكن من القصص التى سمعناها أن أعتناق الإسلام يكون هو الجحيم ذاته التى تدخله البنت والذى ليس له نهاية 

***ومن الأساليب التى تتبعها هذة العصابات هو أنتحال صفة قساوسة أو خدام أو مسيحيين ( لهذا ترفض الحكومة تجريم كل من يلبس ملابس الكهنة الأقباط ) يتصلون بالعائلة أو يتعرفون عن طريق التلفون أو فى العمل أو فى الأسواق أو النت ثم يتم أستدراج الفتاة - ولهذا ننبة لا تتكلمى يا ابنتى مع من لا تعريفينهم والغرباء والذين ليسوا من بنى شعبك 

*** آخر أسلوب أتبعته العصابات الإسلامية فى الإسكندرية هو الخطف ومحاولة بيع أعضاء المسيحى مثل الكلى وغيرها وقد تعاون الجهاز الأمنى مع المختطفين 

*** ونصيحتى إلى بناتى القبطيات أنه إذا حدث ووقعتى فى براثن هذه العصابات وفقدتى عفتك وهو شيئا عزيزا عليك - وحتى ولو صوروك عارية وفضحوكى لا تستسلمى لأن المسيح يحبك وأنت غاليه عليه فلا تستكينى للألاعيبهم الشيطانية الخسيسة , ولا تكونى حمقاء وتفقدى حياتك كلها بأعتناقك الإسلام أنه الجحيم على الأرض يا ابنتى لأن عندهم الطلاق كلمة فى فمهم وسرعان ما ستكونى سلعه تباع وتشترى فهم يعتبرونك ملكات يمين عبده فى عقودهم هو زواج ولكنه فى الحقيقة هو نكاح وأنت ليس لديك حقوق الزوجة المسلمة  والطلاق كلمة فى فمهم أى ستكونى متعه تنتقلين من يد ليد وسيجئ يوم يكون مصيرك وقوفك على أبواب الجوامع تستجدين لقمة العيش - وحتى لو أحتفظ بك يوما ما سينطق كلمة طالق ثلاث مرات وهنا ستذهبين تعرضين جسدك وتكشفينه لمحلل وتمارسين الدعارة مع شخص آخر .. هذه هى حياتهم .

*** وأقول لأهالى فتيات القبط شيلوا لحمكم ولا تتركوه للكلاب تنهش فيه - لا يوجد إلا عاراً واحداً فقط  ألا وهو ترك المسيح ..
*** وأقول أيضاً للفتيات القبطيات أن المحافظة على عذريتك شيئ جيد ولكن إذا فقدتيها لأمر ما لا تفقدى حياتك معها أذهبى إلى الكاهن أو اب أعترافك وقولى له حتى ولو كنت حامل لأى سبب كان وهو سيقوم بحل مشاكلك , الوقوع فى الخطية سهل ولكن فقد حياتك بأعتناق الأسلام فأنهم يعتبرونك من العبيد أو ملكات اليمين محلل الأعتداء عليكى جنسياً من أكثر من مسلم

.الشركات الاسلاميه و خطف الفتيات وإجبار القبط على الإسلام  بإتهامهم بإختلاسات ماليةالشركات الاسلاميه و أسلمه مصر 
تقوم حركه قويه الان فى مصر لاسلمه الاقباط خصوصا الاغنياء منهم و ترعى تلك الحركه مجموعه من الشركات المصريه و اليوم سنذكر امثله من تلك الشركات ولكن بعد ذلك سنذكر بالتفاصيل كل شئ حتى اسماء الاقباط المرشحون للدخول فى دين الله 
هذه الشركات هى الراعيه لحركات خطف الفتيات و اسلمتهم ايضا 
وسنبدء هذه الحلقات بالاسكندريه 
شركه العامريه للورق لصاحبها المؤمن كمال سعد 
شركه فرجللو للحوم لصاحبها المجاهد احمد فرج عامر 
شركه مكه للسجاد بالعامريه 
شركه طلعت مصطفى المؤمن و ابنه المجاهد هشام للانشاء والتعمير والذين خصصوا مجموعه من الشقق للذين اسلموا أو لخطف الفتيات 
كما انهم وكلوا ناديه القفاص لنشر الدعوه الاسلاميه والمعروف تاريخها الأخلاقى جيداً !!! 

الفتيات والنساء القبطيات 

الذئاب البشرية الإسلامية الخــــــاطفة
اليوم تحقق قول السيد المسيح أن شعبه حملان وسط ذئاب خاطفة تخطف وتغتصب وترهب بنات ونساء القبط , أنظروا يا أخوتى كيف حول الإسلام البشر إلى وحوش ضارية تخطف وتغتصب وتقتل وتسرق بأسم الله والبوليس فى مصر يعطى الوقت للخاطفين من العصابات الإسلامية حتى يروضوا الفتيات المخطوفه بالأغتصاب والأرهاب الإسلامى بالتخويف بالقتل وقطع الرأس واكلها كما فعل خالد ابن الوليد سيف الله المسلول 

وهنا فى الغرب حدث منذ سنتين أن عدداً من الشباب المسلم 18 شابا اغتصبوا الفتاه أسترالية فحكمت المحاكم علي زعيم العصابة الإسلامية بحكم قاسى لدرجة أنه لن يخرج من السجن إلا شيخاً لا حول له ولا قوة , لأن الأنثى لها قيمة عالية فى الغرب والأعتداء عليها جنسيا يعتبر إهانة لحضارة الغرب .. أما فى الأسلام .. فالمرأة المسلمه كما قالت عائشة زوجة محمد رسول العرب أن الإسلام ساوى وشبهوا المرأة بالحمار والكلب , وقد تسائل الكثيرين ما هو وجه الشبه بين المرأة والحمار والكلب ؟  *​


----------



## zama (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أسمحلى بأضافة أسمين أخرين للمؤسسات الراعية للأسلمة :

1- محلات مؤمن للساندويتشات (( نشر إعلان بإحدى الصحف يطلب عمالة مسلمين فقط )) ..

2- محلات التوحيد و النور بكامل فروعها ..

==

كونوا بسطاء كالحمام و *حكماء كالحيات* ..

==

بعد كل هذه الخطط الإسلامية ، الأقباط مسئوليين بنسبة 80% من حوادث الأختطاف ،

ما بين أنحلال أسرى ، تسيب رقابة أسرية و كنسية ، بنات تخرج بإرادتها ..

نسبة لا تتعدى الـ20% من البنات اللى بيتخطفوا بالقوة ..

==

المفروض نعالج الأخطاء الداخلية أولاً ..

==

أشكرك جداً لموضوعك التحذيرى الجيد ، لأننا داخلين على أنتخابات و ممكن نبئا سلعة يتزايدوا بيها على إخلاصهم لدينهم ..


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع خطير جدا و يجب اخذه بعين الاعتبار 

شكرااااا لك سوني للموضوع 
و ربنا يحمينا و يكون معانا ​*


----------



## bethoven (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*اذكر اثبات واحد لكلامك ؟

دلل

تفتكر المسلمين عددهم شوية عشان يخطفوا بنات و يجبروهم على الاسلام طب بالنسبة للرجالة اللى بيأسلموا برده بنخطفهم و لا بنتعامل معاهم ازاى ؟؟

اللى انت بتتكلم فيه و لا كأنك بتتكلم على التطهير العرقى ف كوسوفا


و بعدين حضرتك سمعت عن ال 18 شاب المسلمين اللى اغتصبوا واحدة ق استراليا 

و مسمعتش عن القس اللى اغتصب اطفال و برده فاستراليا !!!!!!

عموما ملناش دعوة باستراليا خلينا فمصر 

انا اقولك اللى بتأسلم بتختفى ليه ؟

لأن معنى ان واحدة اسلمت عن اقتناع وقدرت توصل ده لصاحباتها فطبعا الواحدى هيبقوا 10 

فانتم بتقطعوا الطريق اللى بتأسلم  بتخفوها *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع مهم جداا
شكرا ليك سوني
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

bethoven قال:


> *
> انا اقولك اللى بتأسلم بتختفى ليه ؟
> 
> لأن معنى ان واحدة اسلمت عن اقتناع وقدرت توصل ده لصاحباتها فطبعا الواحدى هيبقوا 10
> ...




*ربنا يشفيك ويهديك
انت بتردد زي كل شيوخك وخلاص
ياعم فتح مخك وحاول تفهم لوحدك
وانت هتلاقي الحقيقه قدام عينيك
بلاش تقفل قلبك وعقلك وكمان عينيك*​


----------



## bethoven (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعتبرنى جاهل 

ممكن حضرتك تفهمنى و تناقشنى بس عايزك تخاطب عقلى ​*


----------



## Sibelle (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عنجد نحن بنعيم بسوريا!
الله يخلي الحكومة عنا. :yaka:

في حالات فردية و هي البنت بتكون هي اصلا ساقطة فبتروح بارادتها!
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

bethoven قال:


> *اعتبرنى جاهل
> 
> ممكن حضرتك تفهمنى و تناقشنى بس عايزك تخاطب عقلى ​*




*مفيش حد جاهل ده اولا
كل اوحد فينا عنده عقل يقدر يفكر ويفهم
بس بتفرق ان ناس بتفكر بمخها وناس بتفكر بمخ ناس تانيه
وعشان مش نقلب الموضوع ده لحوار وده ممنوع
تقدر تفتح موضوع وتطلب اللي انت عايز تفهمه
ربنا معاك ويوفقك*​


----------



## bethoven (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا مش عايز منك غير دليل 

مهو مينفعش اى حد يقول اى كلام و اللى و راه يقولوا امين و هم مش عارفين اساسا بيقولوا امين على ايه 
و لا انت ايه رأيك ؟

و برده مينفعش نمشى بمبدأ (اصلى انا سمعتهم بيقولوا كده)


اوكى 
انا هفتح موضوع و فى انتظار مناقشتك

عيب​*


----------



## bethoven (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*للأسف حاولت اعمل موضوع لكن معنديش الأمتياز ده من ادارة المنتدى​*


----------



## Sibelle (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الآخ بيتهوفن

مو شايف صور  البنات؟

مو ذكر اسم الشركات و القائمين عليها؟

اي دليل تريد اكثر من ذلك؟

عجيب امرك!​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا سوني

واتمني كل بناتنا تاخد حذرها

*وبعد اذنك يا دونا تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته*


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عندكم بمصر الوضع رهيب!
الله يعينكم!
شو هالحكومة والامن اللي عندكم مالهن موقف!
لازم تقديم توعية كبيرة للاهالي


----------



## bethoven (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*


sibelle قال:



الآخ بيتهوفن

مو شايف صور  البنات؟

مو ذكر اسم الشركات و القائمين عليها؟

اي دليل تريد اكثر من ذلك؟

عجيب امرك!​

أنقر للتوسيع...



هل تعتقد انه دا اثبات كافى 

شوية صور اى حد يقدر يجيب أى صور و يحطها و يعمل عليها موضوع 
و اساسا الصور دى شكلها جاية من على موقع تعارف و شات

و بعدين انت اتهمت الناس دى بناء على أى اساس 

لمجرد ان مؤمن طلب عاملين مسلمين 
يبقى هو كده بيقود العملية و رئيس العصابة 
وهو اللى بيحرض 

انت اول م قولت المسلمين بيخطفوا البنات المسيحية و ....................... ثم يجبروهم على الأسلمة

الكل قال   أمين 

طب مش تفكروا ف اللى بيتقال الاول 

عايز تتناقش يبقى نحكم العقل 

و بعدين معتقدش ان الدين دا حاجة سهلة عشان تحول من دين لدين تانى 
مش علمى و ادبى هو 


مش مجرد ان اى حد يساومنى او يبتزنى فانا ادخل ف الدين اللى يقولى عليه 

و لا انتم أيه رأيكم *​


----------



## sony_33 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخواتى لكل ارائكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ علي بناته*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ويا ريت يتنشر فى منتديات ويوزع على الايميلات ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> عندكم بمصر الوضع رهيب!
> الله يعينكم!
> شو هالحكومة والامن اللي عندكم مالهن موقف!
> لازم تقديم توعية كبيرة للاهالي



*حكومه *

*ن *
*س*
*و*
*ا*
*ن*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اةةةةة يا ربى


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااا
مرسي ليك سوني
ربنا يحفظك و يحفظنا برحمته​


----------



## sony_33 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا اختى لمرورك*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا وياريت كل بنات تخلى بالها من نفسها بجد
ربنا يحافظ ع ولاده
_​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع في غايه الاهميه
يجب علي الاهالي توعيه البنات
ميرسي سوني للموضوع الشيق
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sony_33 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخواتى لمروركم ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## كاتيا حرب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

حاسة انه كلام الموضوع مش منطقي نهائياً غير أنه الصور الموضوعة انا شوفتها بمواضيع مختلفة تماماً !
ويا ريت ما حد يضيق مني


----------



## seret (1 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يا اخ سونى المسلمين مش كده ده بشهادة على فكرة من مسيحين  عندكم ادخل على اليوتيوب وشوف
اولا اللى بيدخل الاسلام بيدخل بمزاجه ونفس الشىء للى بيدخل المسيحية هل انتم بتخطفوه ولا بتضحكوا عليه؟

بس انتوا بتقولوا كده عشان تلاقوا مبرر مش اكتر ياريت بلاش افتراءات على المسلمين لاننا مش بفترى عليكم فى شىء


----------



## sony_33 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا اخواتى لمروركم*​


----------



## hanan71 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ايد الى كتبت هذه الجمل الجوهرية لتوعية بناتنا وتمسكهم بالرب سيدنا وابونا يسوع المسيح ومعنى المسيح هو مسح الخطية وعدم الرجوع اليها اذا كانت الخطية بالغصب او بالرضا .. والصلاة وتمسكك بالمسيح هو القوة الي تعيشها بهذا زمن الارهاب ...سلام ونعمة الرب مع الجميع امين.


----------



## hanan71 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

[q-bible]





hanan71 قال:


> تسلم ايد الى كتبت هذه الجمل الجوهرية لتوعية بناتنا وتمسكهم بالرب سيدنا وابونا يسوع المسيح ومعنى المسيح هو مسح الخطية وعدم الرجوع اليها اذا كانت الخطية بالغصب او بالرضا .. والصلاة وتمسكك بالمسيح هو القوة الي تعيشها بهذا زمن الارهاب ...سلام ونعمة الرب مع الجميع امين[/q-bible][q-bible][/q-bible].


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا احنا كل يوم بنشوف العجب منهم بس على النقيض تمام الى بيدخل المسيحيه منهم بيجى عشان ايمانه والى هيقول مش بنسمع لانه فى مصر اى انسان بيدخل المسيحيه وبيامن بالمسيح بيخاف من القتل وانا عن نفسى وربنا يشهد على الى بقوله اكتر من واحد وواحدة بيبعتولى على الموبايل يقولولى عايزين حماية لاننا بقينا مسيحين بس للاسف فى بلدنا مافيش اى حماية 
ربنا يحافظ علينا


----------



## يوسف عطية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لا تحبوا العالم والاشياء التى فى العالم فالعالم يزول بكل شهوانه


----------



## tetateryza (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مهزلة بوليسية*

*رينية ر.ج ضحية جديدة من ضحايا الأسلمة
خطفت وتعرضت للاغتصاب لاجبارها على الأسلام والشرطة ولاكانها سمعت أي خبر عن الموضوع رغم بلاغ والدها ر.ج شبرا الي قسم البوليس 3 مرات خلال اسبوع واحد لكن مامن مستجيب ولا كمان  اتهدد من البوليس انه لازم يقفل فمه والا السجن في أنتظاره  ر.ج  خلاص قفل فمه وأمتثل للامر البوليسي مش كده وبس رينية بعد مارجعت بالسلامة الى يسوع أختفت هي وعائلتها هربآ من بطش الجماعات الأسلامية وتهديدهم المستمر لها ولعائلتها ..........
عمـــــــــار يــامصـــــــــــــــــر
ولسة ياما هايشوفوا ......المسيـــحيـــن

*​


----------



## mr:maher (15 ديسمبر 2010)

احنا وبعضنا لحمنا رخيص بدليل اللى بنشوفه فى الشارع كل يوم 
 ودليل تانى احنا ليه سمحنا اصلا للمرضى بالرد على مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## أبو جعفر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يبارك لكم أعيادكم يارب انا بحترم كل الأديان والمذاهب المتسامحة يمكن يكون هل الحكي مزبوط بحادثة او أثنين *
*لا أكثر ثم إن مسائل الإغتصاب خلقية لا تتبع لأي مذهب أودين بل تمثل صاحبها ((ليش ما نفكر نحنا بأنو هي فتنة إسرائيلية خبيثة )) عموماً سيدنا المسيح  عليه السلام كان دينه التسامح و سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان دينه ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق فل نتقيد بأحدهما  فكلاهما صح*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو جعفر قال:


> *الله يبارك لكم أعيادكم يارب انا بحترم كل الأديان والمذاهب المتسامحة يمكن يكون هل الحكي مزبوط بحادثة او أثنين *
> *لا أكثر ثم إن مسائل الإغتصاب خلقية لا تتبع لأي مذهب أودين بل تمثل صاحبها ((ليش ما نفكر نحنا بأنو هي فتنة إسرائيلية خبيثة )) عموماً سيدنا المسيح  عليه السلام كان دينه التسامح و سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان دينه ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق فل نتقيد بأحدهما  فكلاهما صح*​



عزيزي لا يصح ان نرمي بحتي بشهوات الانسان علي افراد ليس او بني ادميين ليس لهم ذنب في شئ اقصد ما تحدثت عنه و دعوته (اسرائيليات)

هذا جهل سمحني واعذرني ولكن نرجع للاساس سوف نجد من اين يأتي الفاسد والشر والكراهيه والعاقل يفهم...................


سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو جعفر قال:


> *الله يبارك لكم أعيادكم يارب انا بحترم كل الأديان والمذاهب المتسامحة يمكن يكون هل الحكي مزبوط بحادثة او أثنين *
> 
> 
> *لا أكثر ثم إن مسائل الإغتصاب خلقية لا تتبع لأي مذهب أودين بل تمثل صاحبها ((ليش ما نفكر نحنا بأنو هي فتنة إسرائيلية خبيثة )) عموماً سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام كان دينه التسامح و سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان دينه ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق فل نتقيد بأحدهما فكلاهما صح*​


يادى اسرائيل اللى عملالكم رعب بقى شعب ميجيش مليون شخص مبهدل مليار و نص شخص ده اعتراف ان المليار و نص هم اغبياء و يغلبهم مليون فقط اى اقل من 1% من المسلمين


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

العيب مش فى الخاطف العيب فى الانحلال الاخلاقى للمخطوفة التى تحب شخص ليس من دينها و تذهب معه الى اى مكان يريده فهذه النوعية من المخطوفات يستاهلون كل ما يحدث لهم الم يقرأو الانجيل الذى يحزر من هؤلاء الذئاب ام هل نسيو ان المسيحية ترفض زواج المؤمن بغير المؤمن و تعتبره زنا؟ اذن هم فعلو ما حدث لهم بارادتهم


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

rre78 قال:


> ياكلب يحمار ياكافر الاسلام هو دين الحق وقدرفع من قدر المراءة وعائشة زوجة محمد صلى الله عليهة وسلم اطهر واشرف واجل من انك تتكلم بهذه الطريقة المتدنية ياوسخ ياقذر:gun:
> [/center]


 معك حق اخى الاسلام دين الحك فى الحجر الاسود و عائشة الطاهرة التى كانت تزنى مع صفوان فعلا فعلا دين الحك


----------



## flopater (25 يناير 2011)

الموضوع جميل ومهم جدا ويجب علي بناتنا الانتباه لذالك


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2011)

> **** ونصيحتى إلى بناتى القبطيات أنه إذا حدث ووقعتى فى براثن هذه العصابات وفقدتى عفتك وهو شيئا عزيزا عليك - وحتى ولو صوروك عارية وفضحوكى لا تستسلمى لأن المسيح يحبك وأنت غاليه عليه فلا تستكينى للألاعيبهم الشيطانية الخسيسة , ولا تكونى حمقاء وتفقدى حياتك كلها بأعتناقك الإسلام أنه الجحيم على الأرض يا ابنتى لأن عندهم الطلاق كلمة فى فمهم وسرعان ما ستكونى سلعه تباع وتشترى فهم يعتبرونك ملكات يمين عبده فى عقودهم هو زواج ولكنه فى الحقيقة هو نكاح وأنت ليس لديك حقوق الزوجة المسلمة والطلاق كلمة فى فمهم أى ستكونى متعه تنتقلين من يد ليد وسيجئ يوم يكون مصيرك وقوفك على أبواب الجوامع تستجدين لقمة العيش - وحتى لو أحتفظ بك يوما ما سينطق كلمة طالق ثلاث مرات وهنا ستذهبين تعرضين جسدك وتكشفينه لمحلل وتمارسين الدعارة مع شخص آخر .. هذه هى حياتهم .*​




*فعلا همه كل مرة بيجذبوا بيها بنت بالشكل ده بيأكدوا لنفسهم تفوقهم ونجاح حيلهم الشيطانية وبيستمروا *
*انا عارف ان الموقف صعب جدا وفوق الوصف لاى فتاة لكن وقوفها فى وشهم وعدم الرضوخ لامرهم وحيلهم اؤكدلك انه انتصار ليكى وهزيمة ساحقة ليهم ولشيطانهم حتى لو كان انتى اللى اخطأتى*
*واعتقد ان وقف الفتاة فى وجههم وعدم ترك المسيحية يجعلهم يملو من فشلهم*​ 
*شكراا لتنبيه حقيقى محتاجة كل بيت *​​


----------



## legendary man (10 فبراير 2011)

طيب سوال كده بديهى يعنى !!

لماذا تتهم ان كل من تسلم من المسيحيات انهم لازم يغلطوا الاول فى الشرف !!!!

هذا اتهام باطل ولو حدث مرة من شاب مسلم - غير محسوب على المسليمين بتلك الفعله الشنيعه - فلا يجب ان تعممها 

ادى واحده 

رقم 2 ....هل المسيحيات دول ساذجين اوى كده لدرجه انهم يستدرجوا لبيع شرفهم من جانب مسلم !!!

طيب بالعقل يا راجل تيجى ازاى !!!

رقم 3 ....لو اعتبرت - ولغيت عقلى - ان كلامك صح 

هل برده كتب بعص القسيسين الذين يسلموا  ...ثم يصدرون كتب يظهرون بها الحق ...برده حد ماسك عليهم ذله علشان يسلموا !!!!!!

منتظرين الاجابه العقلانيه منكم 

بس المهم تعرفوا كويس ان شباب المسلمين عمرهم ما يقعوا فى الزنا مع يهوديه حتى ...وليست مسيحيه او مسلمه ...لاننا بنخاف ربنا وعقابه يا زميل 

الا لو حدث هذا بالرزوج الشرعى - وليس العرفى طبعا - ....فعندها ليس لكم حق ان تقولوا اننا اجبرنا المسحيه على الزواج من شاب مسلم 

فالزواج الحاجه الوحيده اللى مش فيها اجبار على احد 

ولو حدث فبيكون دلاله اخلاق شباب المسلمين واحترامهم بعيدا عن وجود قله منحرفه لا تمس الدين بصله ....فاخلاقنا كالنجوم فى السحاب 

وعندك دول الغرب شوف كم بنت مسيحيه بتتزوج من مسلم ...وبيعيشوا عادى جدا مع بعض فى ظل الاحترام الاديان والموده 


شكرا


----------



## abonada (3 مايو 2011)

طيب ممكن ترد وتفهمنى المسلمين بيخطفوا البنات المسيحين ليه ؟ ما احنا عندنا البنات كثير جدا والشرع محلل لنا اربعة وبعدين لكم دينكم ولى دين كل واحد له دينه ثانيا لا اكراه فى الدين ما حدش بيغصب حد على الدين طب الرجالة اللى كل يوم نسمع ان 10 اقباط اعتنقوا الاسلام والحمد لله دوللى بنعمل معاهم ايه ياريت حضرتك ترد على


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على موضوع الجدا جدا رائع

وتنبيهك لي بناتنا 

الرب يكون معك


----------



## whiteeagle2 (7 يوليو 2011)

*استاذ بتهوفن اهداء خاص واللي يحصل يحصل
*​*عمليه نقع الترمس ومخطط وتفاصيل اسلمه المسيحيات بالاسماء والعناوين والتليفونات المقر الرئيسى مسجد الفتح بمنطقة مصطفى كامل بالاسكندريه واعضاءه دكاتره ومحامون ولواءات ومستشارين ويقوم بالتغطية القانونية لهذه الحالات مكتب للمحاماة أسمه المجموعة الدولية للمحاماة) القاصرات القبطيات وعملية نقع التِرمس فى يناير 2005 وبعد عيد الميلاد المجيد أرسل أحد العاملين فى خدمة مصر للمسيح بمدينة الإسكندرية هذا التقرير الغريب يقول فيه تقابلت اليوم مع قدس ابونا () وقد صرح لي بأن لديه فتاة صغيرة السن تدعي ( دميانه ع ) عمرها 10 سنوات على علاقة بشاب مسلم (20 سنة ) طالب بجامعة الإسكندرية وعبر قدس ابونا عن كامل دهشته للأمر إلى آخر التقرير ) وعلى الفور أتصلت بهذا الخادم وطلبت منه التحري عن الأمر، وكانت المفاجئة التى صدمتنا جميعاً فى خدمة مصر للمسيح، فقد كتب لي الخادم هذا التقرير الذى يقول :" أنه بعد عمل التحريات اللازمة حول الموضوع، وبعض اللقائات الهامة والخاصة بالأمر تبين لنا الأتي :أن هناك شبه عمل تنظيمي مصدره " مسجد الفتح " بمنطقة مصطفى كامل أمام مدرسة مصطفى كامل الثانوية للبنين، يقوم بحض وتحريض شباب المُسلمين فى المرحلة الثانوية و الجامعة على القيام بالتقرب من الفتايات القبطيات الصغيرات فى المرحلة السنية من تسعة سنوات وحتى الخامسة عشر، وهو ماأطلق عليه بين هؤلاء الشباب بعملية " نقع الترمس " ، وهو نوع من الدعوة والموعظة الحسنة من خلال الإستغلال الجنسي لهذه الفتيات وتوريطهن وتسويئ سمعتهن لكسرهن أمام أهلهن، مما يضطرهن للهروب من بيوتهن واللجوء للإسلمة كحل لمشاكلهن التى تورطن فيها .وصاحب هذه الفكرة الشيطانية والذى يروج لها ويمررها بين الشباب الشيخ السلفي/ أسامه برهامي بالتعاون مع الشيخ /عبد الناصر حسين فرج حسين ويسكن فى العمارة التى فيها المسجد ورقم ت منزله / 035460819 .*​*ويساعده كل من :*​*1 – المهندس / يسري الخطيب وهو فلسطيني الجنسية وصاحب ( شركة فلسطين للمقاولات العامه ) .*​*2 - الشيخ / مصطفى محمد ورقم المحمول الخاص به / 0105013151 وهو صاحب مكتبة ودار تشر الفتح الاسلامى بجوار مسجد الفتح بمصطفى كامل ويساعده الشيخ / عاطف أبراهيم ويحمل مويبيل رقم/ 0107382782 .*​*3 - الدكتور شريف قاسم الشهير بالدكتور شريف الأشقر وهو طبيب أستشارى فى طب الآطفال ويعمل بالمستشفى الجامعة للولادة وطب الآطفال بالشاطبي .*​*4- الشيخ /أنور الشوادفى عبد العزيز ويحمل رقم موبيل رقم/ 0127301258*​​*وهو صاحب سنترال يدعى سنترال قباء بمنطقة السيوف شماعه ت/ 035063438 وهو أدمن مشهور فى الرومات الاسلامية فى البالتولك ويقوم بتصوير المتأسلمين فى بيته ويقوم بعد ذلك بتسويق الشرائط والاقراص الممغنطة .... ويساعده فى هذه المهمة كل من : أخوه الشيخ / تامر الشوادفى عبد العزيز . وأيضا الشيخ / مصطفى الشوادفى عبد العزيز وبعض الآخوات المتطوعات للدعوة من خلال خدمة المتأسلمات الصغيرات .*​*5 - الشيخ / حسن صابر أبراهيم خليل وهويعمل فى مجال الدعوة ويسخدم منازله الكثيرة فى الاسلمة وت المنزل الذى يقيم فيه / 034946665 ويتعاون مع هذا الشيخ كل من يعمل فى مدرية أمن الاسكندرية وبالذات فى الآحوال المدنية وصديقه الشخصى هو السيد اللواء فوزى ابو مسلم والسيد المقدم /عبد الغنى حماده رئيس شعبة البحث الجنائى للأحوال المدنية وت المحمول /0121096309 وت مكتبه بالمدرية بالعطارين /034975858*​*6 – السيدة / سميره فكرى حسني وهى موظفه بهيئة بريد الاسكندرية وقد اسلمت منذ سبعة سنوات ولها ابناء من زوجها السابق هم / مايكل ومينا ومينرفا ومادونا ولها من زوجها الحالى الحاج / محمود كمال بنت تدعى جهاد محمود كمال وهى تسكن بجوار الشيخ حسن صابر أبراهيم خليل بمنطقة عرفان محرم وهى على علاقه مع كثير من الشيوخ الذين يعملون فى مجال إسلمة القاصرات .*​*7 - الشيخ / محمد وهو أمام مسجد حاتم بسموحة بجوار زهران مول وت منزله / 035392815 ويحمل تليفون مويبيل وقم / 0107170613 .*​*8- جمعية عمار بن ياسر، التابعة لمسجد " الفتاح العليم " التابع لمنطقة أبو سليمان بتفتيش السيوف التابع لقسم الرمل بالإسكندرية ( وذلك قبل أنشاء قسم الرمل ثان ) .*​*9 – المتأسلم / أحمد وديع وهو يعمل طبيب بالتأمين الصحي بالإسكندرية ... ويقدمه أمن الدولة بوصفه متأسلم ، لكل الحالات التى يتم جذبها للتعامل معها بالتشكيك فى المسيحية*​​*10 - يقوم بالتغطية القانونية لهذه الحالات مكتب للمحاماة أسمه " المجموعة الدولية للمحاماة " وهى مجموعة قام بتأسيسها السيد اللواء أحمد محمد السيد البتانوني ويحمل محمول رقم/0124500381 -0124961207 ت المكتب /034809378 -034809094 وعنوا...ن هذا المكتب /63 شارع سعد زغلول (عمارة شيكوريل )-الدور الثانى – وتتكون هذه المجموعة من :*​*لواء سابق / أحمد حمدى فرج المحامي بالنقض .*​*أ. د /أحمد محمد مصطفى المحامي بالنقض .*​*أ/ ساميه التهامى المحامية .*​*أ.د/عادل محمد فتحى المحامي بالنقض .*​*أ/أنجى البتانونى المحامية .*​*أ/ نيهال حسين المحامية .*​*لواء /محمد طاهر الشربينى رئيس مكتب حرس الحدود سابقا .*​*والجميع محامون بالنقض والادارية العليا .*​*ويستخدم اللواء البتانونى شقته الكائنة بالعجمى بشارع السلام بالهانوفيل بجوار جمال الميكانيكى ويسكن فى نفس العمارة الشيخ أدهم وبجوارها الشيخ / أحمد حامد الترزى بجوار صيدلية فضه بالعجمى.*​*11 – هناك تنسيق كامل بين مباحث أمن الدولة بشارع الفراعنة بالإسكندرية بكامل قيادات من أمثال المقدم / محمد قمره الرائد / عصام شوقي والرائد / عادل نافع والسابق ذكرهم سابقاً..*​*وقد قام الخادم ممثل خدمة مصر للمسيح برصد بعض الحالات التى تم الإيقاع بهن بهذا المخطط الشيطاني ، وعلى سبيل المثال:*​*1 - القاصر / سالي ج - من منطقة الورديان وقد قام المدعو / محمد عبد العظيم الطالب بكلية حقوق الإسكندرية بالتقرب لها .. ثم قام بإخفائها ( كانت 14 عام يوم خطفها ) .... وبعد خمسة أشهر من أغتصابها ، تم تهريبها من خطفها راجعة إلى حضن الأب والكنيسة وأسرتها بمساعدة بعض الخدام وبعض الشباب الغيرون العابرون إلى نور المسيح ، مستخدمين هويتهم الإسلامية فى الوصول إليها .*​*2 – القاصر / إنجي عادل وسيلي إبراهيم (13 عام ) والتى تم أخفائها من أمام مدرستها ( محمود داود الاعدادية بنات بسيدى بشر بحرى التابعة لآدارة المنتزه التعلمية بالإسكندرية ) وذلك يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 31/3/2005 ... وتم إرجاعها بعد ذلك بستة أشهر ....*​*تذكرت هذا الأمر وأنا أشاهد الفيديو الذى تم بثه من التليفزيون المصري للخسيس / شكري عبد الفتاح شكري ( مهندس كمبيوتر - 31عام ) مع المذيع سيد على، فى تحقيقه فى موضوع / جاكلين إبراهيم فخري ( 18 عام ) .. فقد قال :*​*أسمي شكري عبد الفتاح شكري ( مهندس كمبيوتر - 31عام ) ....*​*ثم قال ... هي متربية أمام مني ... ثم قال أنا بحبها منذ عشر سنين ...*​*فقال المذيع : أى وهى عندها عشر سنين ...*​*فرد عليه شكري قائلاً ... لا كان عندها تسع سنين ...*​*وتعجب المذيع قائلاً ... فى حد يحب بنت فى السن ده ...*​*فقال شكري : أنا قلت لها الكلام ده وهى صدتني فى الأول ...*​*طبعاً الطفلة الصغير أستسلمت لهذا التحرش البين الذى قام به هذا الشكري الخسيس إلى أن ضبطتهم أختها فى وضع مخل فى بيتها، وقالت الأخت لأهلها ... وخوفاً من الفضيحة بدأوا يضغطون على هذه المسكينة والتهكم عليها للبعد عن هذا النذل الذى لا يحترم حرمة البيوت ولا حق الجيرة ... كل هذا والفتاة لم تمم الثامنة عشر أى طفلة قاصر*​*أما الحالة الثانية التى تأكد أن هذا المخطط مازال فى حيز التنفيذ هى حالة :*​*القاصر / ماريان عادل غطاس ( 18 عام ) – تعرفت على الإسلام وهى فى سن الثالثة عشر وختمت القرآن خمسة مرات وقد أشهرت إسلامها بأسم فاطمة محمد أحمد إبراهيم .*​*ماريان غطاس المختفية من أسبوعين في الأزهر الشريف*​*وحتى لا أطيل عليكم فالحالة الثالثة :*​*القاصرات " كرسيتين عزت فتحى زكري عبيد 17 سنة وابنة عمها نانسى مجدى فتحى زكري عبيد 14 سنة "من محافظة المنيا .*​*ولكن لما يقوم الإسلميين بعمل مثل هذه المخططات الخسيسة ضد الأقباط فى مصر ؟ :*​*1 – بث روح الخوف بين الأقباط وردعهم وهو نفس ماكانت تقوم به الدولة قبل ثورة 25 يناير 2011 والأدلة والشواهد كثيرة على الجرائم التى أقترفها جهاز الشرطة لهذا الغرض ومنها ضرب كنيسة القديسين بسيدي بشر بغرب الإسكندرية .*​*2 – أحداث نوع من الشرخ الإجتماعي فى الأسر القبطية لكسر نفسهم .*​*3 – أستحداث الزرائع والفتن للأستقواء على الأقباط وقتلهم فى المصادمات الناتجة عنها .*​*4 – الحيلة لملئ الكشوف بالمتأسلمين لصد تيار التحول للمسيحية الذى يعم كل محافظات مصر وبالذات فى أوساط الشباب الذى يكتشف كل يوم زيف الإسلام .*​*5 – وجود المبرارات الدينية والنصوص المشجعة فى القرآن والسنة المحمدية لمثل هذه الأفعال القبيحة التى تخالف القانون ، التى أعطت المُسلم الحق فى أن يتطاول على المسيحيين .*​*وأخيراً نقوم بالتنبيه على الكنيسة والأسر على ملاحظة بناتهن فى هذا السن الحرج وأيجاد الوسائل المناسبة لتوعية فلذات قلوبنا من مثل هذه المخططات والحيل الدنيئة التى توجهنا فى هذه الأيام، بل وعدم التستر على المحتالين تحت أى مبرر أو الخوف من الفضيحة لأنه ينبغي أن نقوم بفضح هؤلاء المحتالين حتى لا تجري أيديهم قصداً*​


----------



## وردة يسوع (9 يوليو 2011)

[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق​


----------



## وردة يسوع (9 يوليو 2011)

الرب قادر يحفظ كنسته وشعبه من الذئاب الخاطفة المرتدين لبس حملان لخداع اولاد المسيح الرب قريب جدا (بماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه ) ربنا موجود​


----------



## وردة يسوع (9 يوليو 2011)

legendary man قال:


> طيب سوال كده بديهى يعنى !!
> 
> لماذا تتهم ان كل من تسلم من المسيحيات انهم لازم يغلطوا الاول فى الشرف !!!!
> 
> ...


* كلامك غير مقنع:2:*


----------



## christin (9 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا 
بس اللي عاوزة افهمة هما لية بيعملوا كده مايسيبونا في حلنا


----------



## christin (9 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا 
بس اللي عاوزة افهمة هما لية بيعملوا كده مايسيبونا في حلنا


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (28 يوليو 2011)

هذه هي حياة الإسلام .....الوسخة الدنيئة القبيحة الشريرة ...........
الإسلام = الأشرار 
..
...
.....
*يا رب ارحم ونجنا من شر الأشرار*​


----------



## شمس الأسلام (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا لا تغلطوا على الأسلام


----------



## نصر 29 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع عجيب اوى 

واعجب ما فيه موضوع الاعضاء البشريه ده مش عارف هاتفرق ايه كلاوى المسيحى عن كلاوى المسلم 

الطريقه دى اوفر اوى مفيهاش اى مصداقيه وبتدى انطباع وحش بجد عن طريقه التفكير المسيحيه


----------



## محمد 1 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
والله هذا شيء غير مقنع. لو كان لديهم دين ولو ذرة منه ما ذهبت البنات مع الشباب وإلا لما حرم الإسلام. الاختلاء أو خروج البنت مع الولد.*


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يحمى كل البنات بجد
وفعلا حتى لو فقدتى عفتك مش تضعيى ابديتك عشان غلطة ولا مؤامرة دانيئة حقيرة
احفظ بناتك ياررررررررررررب
*​


----------



## onehakem (14 يناير 2012)

البنات تبعد عن المسلمين ومتلكوش معاهم يعنى خلص الناس اللى فى البلد و جاية تحبلى واحد مسلم


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

Sibelle قال:


> عنجد نحن بنعيم بسوريا!
> الله يخلي الحكومة عنا. :yaka:
> 
> في حالات فردية و هي البنت بتكون هي اصلا ساقطة فبتروح بارادتها!
> ​



هي طبعا هيً جريمة 
شلون ما صارت بسورية ،، اوكة مو متل مصر صارت 
أنا اول وحدة لما كنت زور صديقة مسلمة اهلي ما كان يقبلو او تجي هي اول شي واذا شرفوها بنت ناسً كانت روح زورها بس أمي معي بصراحا كنت تضايق وقتها 
بس بعد ما صار مع صديقتي شكرت أمي و ابي علا خوفن علينا 
بس كمان طلعت فهمانة و حكت ل أمها و ابن خاتها تجوزها وهلا مبسوطة كلشي تمام 
بس لاتقولي ما بتسير و اللة صارت


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

بصراحا أنا شايفة الباب يلي يجي منو ريح سدو و ستزيح
بلا صداقة و لاشي خصوصا لما تتطلع من حدود المدرسة و تسير زيارات و هيك 
و البنت عنا تحت مظلومة اكتر من الشب و ضعها حساس
اللة يستر من هيك ناس


----------



## القناص الجديد (20 فبراير 2012)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
والله هذا شيء غير مقنع. لو كان لديهم دين ولو ذرة منه ما ذهبت البنات مع  الشباب وإلا لما حرم الإسلام. الاختلاء أو خروج البنت مع الولد. ______________________________________________________________ يا     راجل  يا طيب  على فكره البنات المسلمين  البيخرجو ويحبو اولاد مسلمين بالالاف واكتر من المسيحيات   بس الفرق    لما    يتمسكو بيجيبو الغلط على الواد المسيحى  فقط          ويولعو فى كل بيوت عيلته الفى القريه             والحكم بيكون     ان الواد المسيحى واهله  يتركوا القريه         ومن غير املكهم كمان  لكن   لما بنت  مسيحيه     يتعرف انها ماشيه مع مسلم         الحكم بيكون زواج البنت من الواد    ويولعو فى كنيسه بس  
*


----------



## القناص الجديد (20 فبراير 2012)

القناص الجديد قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> والله هذا شيء غير مقنع. لو كان لديهم دين ولو ذرة منه ما ذهبت البنات مع  الشباب وإلا لما حرم الإسلام. الاختلاء أو خروج البنت مع الولد. ______________________________________________________________ يا     راجل  يا طيب  على فكره البنات المسلمين  البيخرجو ويحبو اولاد مسيحين  بالالاف واكتر من المسيحيات   بس الفرق    لما    يتمسكو بيجيبو الغلط على الواد المسيحى  فقط          ويولعو فى كل بيوت عيلته الفى القريه             والحكم بيكون     ان الواد المسيحى واهله  يتركوا القريه         ومن غير املكهم كمان  لكن   لما بنت  مسيحيه     يتعرف انها ماشيه مع مسلم         الحكم بيكون زواج البنت *:t13: *من الواد    ويولعو فى كنيسه بس
> *



وكل سنه  وانتم طيبين :999:


----------



## †+Rosita+† (12 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يحافظ على بناته ويكشف مخططات العدو


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 يونيو 2012)

موضوع في غاية الأهميه
ربنا يحمي بناته
سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------

